# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  دليل مواقع للبحث عن عمل سهل وبسيط

## mohd2009

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
موقع سهل وبسيط  يحتوي روابط  عديده لمواقع بحث عن عمل في الخليج والشرق الاوسط

http://labebahjobs.blogspot.com

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكووور عالموقع وان شاء الله يستفيد الجميع ..

----------


## مذهله

مشكووور عالموقع :SnipeR (27):

----------


## محمد123456

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

